# Fatal Error during installation - I am trying to install my new hp printer



## TraceyWatson

Hello, I am hoping that someone on here can help me. 

I bought a new printer which was the hp photosmart c5380 all in one printer. I put in the installation cd and it got to 96% and then a fatal error pops up and it keeps popping up it will not stop. I do not know how to fix it, I called hp support and talked to three different people and the conclusion was that it was a microsoft problem. I don't want to pay someone to help me at microsoft because I do not have the money and I am not sure that it is a Microsoft problem. If anyone can help me please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## BionicEd

I have the same problem with the c4280. It's been a nightmare for me. Nobody at HP could help me. I've posted on this site but so far no replies. I'm guessing the problem is something with my operating system, which is Vista.


----------



## TraceyWatson

No, I finially took my computer in to a shop and the guy said the computer does not have enough memory for the printer. So I had to fifty dollars to increase the memory... hope this helps you!


----------



## BionicEd

Glad to hear your problem is resolved. Sorry to hear you had to put out $50 though. I'm sure I'll be taking my computer in where I bought it so they can install the printer for me. I have already wasted over 10 hours trying to install it. I've had more than enough. It's just soooooo frustrating. I guess I'll have to put out a few $ to have it done. I'm not happy about that. Take care, and finally enjoy your printer!


----------



## bikmor

I've got the same problem with HP Photosmart C5280 All-In-One and I'm using XP SP2. I've installed other HP printers without any problems but this one has got me beat. I've tried all the suggestions on the HP Support site and no success. 
I've tried
1) Changing permissions in registry, 2) Download new software/drivers, 3) Disabling all TSRs. Nothing works. I've got 1.25Gb memory, that should be plenty.
How can this be a Microsoft problem??? Hmmmmmm!! Sounds like buck passing.


----------



## BionicEd

I tried installing the c4280 into our other computer which has Windows XP and it installed like a charm. I didn't try printing or scanning anything. I just wanted to see if it would install. But installing in on the computer with Windows Vista has been nothing but a bad dream.


----------



## cuatikstee

dont think any of those is the real problem. my photosmart d5360 worked like a sharm with the original and the updated drivers and software, untill one day i uninstalled and re-installed everything again and start getting the problem u have. So is not memory, I asure u. May be that guy found the way to install it and before doing it he told u that to get more money from u.

I found this in a HP forum, is not related directelly with the printer but with another HP spoftware, but may work. Is in spanish, sorry, but tells u to install last version of Windows Script at microsoft site. good luck and sorry for my sucky english


Problema
Mientras se instala el software HP Image Zone, aparece el mensaje Error fatal durante la instalación o ERROR_INSTALL_FAILURE con uno de los siguientes códigos de error: 
Error 2738: No se pudo acceder al tiempo de ejecución de VBScript.
Error 2739: No se pudo acceder al tiempo de ejecución de JavaScript.
Solución
Para solucionar este problema, actualice el software de comandos de Windows siguiendo los pasos que aparecen a continuación:
Visite el Centro de descargas de Microsoft y descargue el último Microsoft Windows Script 5.6 (o posterior) para la versión de Windows que utiliza. Haga clic aquí para ir al Centro de descargas de Microsoft . 
En el primer campo de búsqueda seleccione Todas las descargas . 
En el segundo campo de búsqueda escriba Windows Script 5.6 y luego haga clic en Ir . 
En los resultados de la búsqueda, seleccione Windows Script 5.6 para su sistema operativo. 
Realice la Validación de Windows como se le solicita. La descarga del Windows Script 5.6 instala Microsoft Windows Script, el cual contiene Visual Basic Script Edition (VBScript.) Versión 5.6, JScript Versión 5.6, Windows Script Components, Windows Script Host 5.6, y Windows Script Runtime Versión 5.6.
Siga las instrucciones e instale Windows Script 5.6 (o posterior).
Reinicie el equipo.
Vuelva a instalar el software incluido con su producto HP.


----------



## PieSlayer

Did you ever have to shut down the computer or unplug the USB cable while the installation was in progress?


----------



## jdog01

I had a Fatal Error problem with HP Photo Smart D5360 installation, and I solved it by:

1. Searched for hpzsetup.exe file in all files and folders
2. Deleted all instances of it.
3. Searched for hpzsetup.exe in the registry
4. Deleted only values that had hpzsetup.exe
5. Emptied Recycle Bin
6. Restarted Computer

This took care of our issue, I hope this helps. Please only do this if you know what you are doing. You could potentially erase an important file if not done properly.


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF TraceyWatson,

Did your problem get resolved?

For others that need help with your printers, please start your own thread
on your specific problem, ty.


----------

